# Scroll Saw Blades For G10



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Just in case anyone was looking for a good scroll saw blade for cutting G10 #12 Olson Metal Cutting blades work.








1/8" G10 sandwiched two 3/16" pieces of acrylic infused lace-wood, not a bad cut when you consider the same blade has already cut two larger slingshots with 1/4" G10 layers.

Other thoughts:
A good scroll saw can be handy but just about any run of the mill band saw is more useful.
Keep the speed down cut don't burn through it, if you see or smell smoke its way-way too fast.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice buddy. Thanks for posting!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Band saws scare me. I saw one break and it looked like a very bad place to be.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Routers, close odd shapes (like slingshots) on a table router "Mufassa!" they just give me the willies. Although I did see a blade come off a miter saw...wouldn't have been bad but of course the operator did what came naturally and let go of the handle raising the metal upper guard and funny thing but those auto lowering plastic lower blade guards don't do much when the blade is already off the saw!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Looked something like this, Phil, but in H.S. wood shop, with teenagers!


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Jeez I was scared when he turned it on, where'd the doors and blade guide go?

Mite larger than the saws I was a referri'n to.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Moderator assistance please!
The above link to "Scroll-It" should be deleted.

For some unknown reason this formerly reliable source for terrific blades at a great price has gone bad! It's as if no body is home, the links work to take your money but they don't respond to emails or worse don't ship the orders, had to have PayPal recover the money from my last order.

The #12 Olson Metal Cutting Blades are still my favorite for G10, unfortunately I now need to find a new reliable low cost source.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I dont know where to get those blades, and have not yet cut G10 with my scrollsaw but my experience with the "flying dutchman" blades has been so positive that I would bet that their metal blades would be very good. I get mine here: http://www.mikesworkshop.com/ and Mike is a real gentleman. If you asked him about G10, he would point you to the best blade for sure.

Thanks for sharing the tip on the Olsens!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i got some metal cutting blades recently they work really well on g10


----------

